

See the ISS fly over ... - RiderOfGiraffes

Just a reminder - I'm sure most of you know this.<p>The International Space Station is only about 200 miles away, and on a clear night, when conditions are right, you can watch it fly over.  It's quite impressive to point at this really bright star motoring overhead and think: There are people on that.<p>My comment below contains a link.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Visible passes from Oxford, UK.

[http://esa.heavens-
above.com/esa/iss_step2.asp?Loc=Oxford...](http://esa.heavens-
above.com/esa/iss_step2.asp?Loc=Oxford&Lat=51.754&Lng=-1.254&TZ=GMT)

See a graphic of where it is now, and get data for your location:

<http://esa.heavens-above.com/esa/iss_step1.asp?nored=1>

------
chaosmachine
Wolfram Alpha can plot where it will be at a certain date and time.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=iss+on+november+17th%2C...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=iss+on+november+17th%2C+2009+11%3A38am)

------
blech
There are also a number of Twitter bots that can alert you to ISS passes:
<http://twitter.com/abovelondon> (disclaimer: I wrote that one: only for
London, but is weather-aware), <http://orbitingfrog.com/blog/over-twitter/>
(more cities), <http://twitter.com/twisst> (works anywhere).

------
jws
For an extra treat, look just before or after the shuttle visits. You can
watch them both moving in unison. STS-129 is up now, but I haven't found the
time when they will be docking and undocking.

As long as you are looking at <http://www.heavens-above.com/>, try to find
yourself a -5 to -8 Iridium flare.

------
TimMontague
Spaceweather.com can tell you when the ISS and other bright satellites are
going to be passing overhead.

<http://spaceweather.com/flybys/>

------
chaosprophet
Ah... apparently I'm going to have to wait till 28th.

------
MHordecki
Damn it, it's all cloudy here, in Eastern Europe.

